# your semi auto 308 pet loads?



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

As in all things reloading - for safety sake consult your manual and ignore everything I post.

That said, my semi auto load of choice is 43.5 grains of IMR4350 for .308 147 grain FMJ or 150 grain SP projectiles. 

In the interest of full disclosure - I am NOT shooting clover leafs. But with iron sights and military style semi automatic rifles, mixed brass (including both Win308 and 7.62x51 mm cases from a half dozen countries; surplus projectiles that vary +/- 2 grains of weight; and the cheapest primers I can find - I am getting 6 inch groups at 100 yards from several rifles. If I shoot a full magazine, every bullet is on a paper plate at 100 yards with every rifle and I really can’t ask for more than that. 

But I'm never satisfied. So in a quest for a 'better' load I have IMR4895 loaded up in half grain increments from 40 to 44.5 grains just waiting my next trip to the range. 

And I also recently discovered a load in the manual for 25 grains of Alliant’s 2400 behind a 150 grain 308 bullet. 
I loaded up 5 of those, but have not had a chance to try them. 

A friend of mine recommends 43 grains of IMR4320, but I have yet to acquire that powder. 

I am open to other suggestions. Does anyone else have a pet load for semi autos shooting 308? 

Thanks in advance, 
Mike


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I like to use military brass,speer bullets on top of match IMR and primers in my FALs,the adjustable gas system makes up for minor variances in my bullet choices.


----------

